# Cart question



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm browsing the cart market at the moment (getting a feel for new and used prices), but the problem is I don't know what I should be looking for. I know I want a two seater, light weight but durable enough to carry me and my dad.
Terrain would be pavement, possibly with some gravel in between if I pop down to the Amish for something. But, for the most part, easy going on paved rodes  

Divo stands roughly 14hh and weighs in around 900-1,000lbs. I haven't measured him exactly yet, but he's relatively small. Should I be looking for a two wheeled cart, or a more roomy four wheeler? Which is easier to pull? 

I also have a cart-horse-in-the-making (give him another four or five years :lol who'll mature in the 15-15.2hh range, 1100-1200 (guesstimating). Possibly even a bit bigger, he'll be a 'medium' light horse. Not super stocky, but not as lean as say a TB. What would you say he could comfortably pull? 

Thanks in advance guys  I'm pretty lost here xD


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I would look for a horse cart. As far as I know they have one bench seat. A horse can pull two people safely and uo to four depending on the amount of training in the beginning. I would start out with two people and work from there. ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you wanting to haul stuff to-from the Amish? If so I would say get a four wheel wagon. A two wheel will not have any way to carry much of anything but you and your dad. Also get something with car tires (tires with air in them) Pneumatic tires don't look as pretty, but they are much easier for the horse to pull. A two wheel cart is easier to deal with alot of the time, but sometimes aren't balance correctly.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I would be looking for something that could pull two people safely, no more than that, and possibly have a small area in the back for some light-weight cargo. My only concern with Divo is that he's so _small_. He's certainly a tough little booger, but he's...just so SMALL! :lol:

I was considering something along this lines of this:








But instead of a seat in the back, have a little area where I could lash down, say, chickens I want to take to the auction, some produce, stuff like that. Picnic basket for a light lunch  


My youngster (he's only about a year in a half, currently) _should_ be able to pull a Doctors Buggy, Wagonette, something more along those lines, I think. He looks like he'll be a relatively good sized horse. 

I'm just so afraid of overloading them with too big of a cart, I'll find something I like then google the bejeezus outta it to see what kind of horses are pulling it normally XD

Both are getting extensive training so thats not an issue. Starting with sacking out, moving up to at-liberty work, long line work, ground driving, dragging, etc. etc. etc. 

I've never personally trained a horse to drive before, but it seems doable with proper ground work and patience. Both Divo and the new guy (he doesn't have a name yet :lol) in my opinion have the head for it. Their both very trusting and tend to just accept new things as they come along. Divo reacted to the Evil Plastic Bag by giving it a sniff then seeing if it was edible. Asking him to drag 'uber spooky evil things' behind him such as cans, PVC pipe with rocks and things in it, and whatever else I can get my hands on should be fun. 

If I really wanted and worked daily, I could probably have Divo driving within a month he's so darned eager to please and ready to learn. Once I get my surcingle, it's going to be at least another month of pure long lining and ground driving before he even sees a saddle. 
We're not skipping _anything_ on training. Next time I'm out there, I want to see how nasty the pond is, if it's in decent condition I'm going to see if I can get him to follow me into it. I want to be able to wrap him in a tarp by the end of next week too. 

Same goes for the lil' guy. Right now he has the attention span of a flea but he's very accepting of new stuff and very, very, curious. I'm kind of hoping his attention span will increase a little once I get him gelded


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Two wheeled carts are cheaper and easier to come by (at least in my area) but four wheeled are better and what I would recomend. I like the one you posted  Horses can pull (the actually push a carriage vs pull... it comes from their hind end, pushes into the breast collar or collar and hames) a lot more than they can carry. A miniature can easily "pull" two adults. So as long as the cart is the appropriate size (horse size) you shouldn't have any problems once your horses are conditioned to it


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I was told when I started driving that a 2 wheel cart was the safer way to start with for a green horse, as a 4 wheeled buggy is much easier to tip over should the horse spook, jump sideways, etc. I'm not a super experienced driver, so I'm not sure. :wink:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I can only speak for marathon carts (four wheels) as that is what I'm familiar with, but they are MUCH safer than two wheeled carts, and less prone to tipping over. But maybe it's because of the driving they are designed for, vs other four wheel types...?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> I can only speak for marathon carts (four wheels) as that is what I'm familiar with, but they are MUCH safer than two wheeled carts, and less prone to tipping over. But maybe it's because of the driving they are designed for, vs other four wheel types...?


A marathon carriage has a full turn gear. The one in the picture has a reach and if the horse turns tight the wheel hits the reach and will tip it over.
4 wheels weigh alot more and they need more experience to pull the weight


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> A marathon carriage has a full turn gear. The one in the picture has a reach and if the horse turns tight the wheel hits the reach and will tip it over.
> 4 wheels weigh alot more and they need more experience to pull the weight


Perhaps I should look for a cart with turning gear? That raises an interesting question on how one gets around a sharp corner. I'd rather have a little more equipment and cost on a cart and be safer, than skimp and end up tipping over somewhere. 

I'll probably train Divo to pull both a four wheel and a two wheel cart, since I also would like to show him with a cart. Not sure on my other guy yet, if I want to show him in cart or just train him as a road horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is hard to find a traditional carriage (like the pic you posted) with a full turn gear. I have been looking for 3 yrs but it is easy to find a marathon type with the full turn gear.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

if you and the horse are both new to driving,you might be wise to consider something with some type of braking system,


----------



## smokeyblue910 (Dec 1, 2010)

What breed is your horse?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I would suggst a two wheel cart with rear entry. It is easier to turn and back (and you have to be able to back up!) than a 4 wheel cart, I think, for beginning drivers. I've had 2 meadowbrook style two wheel carts, one bigger than the other. The small one seats 2 adults and one grandchild, with room for a dog in front of our feet and place to strap down stuff on the back floor of the cart behind the seat. The bigger one would hold those 3 more comfortably, and behind and below the seat it had actually a little box or bed with sides and a removable tailgate so you could cart around things without them falling off. It would have been perfect for your first cart! 

I agree that pneumatic tires would give a smoother ride, but car tires/axles are heavier than the classic cart styles, too. It's nice to be able to pick the cart up and move it yourself, in case you get in a near-wreck and have to straighten things out by yourself while keeping a hitched horse calm, so be sure to check that out. 

I'd love to have one of the competition carriages but if I don't have better luck backing a 4 wheel carriage than I do with backing my horse trailer, I'd always have to have someone riding with me! Ha ha. 

Have fun!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with getting a 2 wheel cart rather than 4 wheel for starter horses/drivers. Personally I prefer the easy entry carts. (2 wheeled cart with entry on the *sides.*) they don't call 'em "easy entry" for nothing.

My friend had a rear entry cart and it was "OK" because her horses would stand still while hitched through the middle of a fireworks display.. but I wouldn't trust a beginner horse to stand still long enough for me to climb and fumble Over the back of the seat to situate myself. (If you don't have a 'groom' to help you!)


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Reiterin, you're right about the rear-entry that you have to go over the seat - not handy. However, I've got another type that has the lift up half-seat which is very easy to get into even when the cart is moving. YOu step up on the back (yes, it makes the cart a little off balanced while moving) and lift the seat and slip into place on the bench. It's easy and fast to get out of, too, since you're going away from the horse's heels and behind the wheels. 

Definitely appreciate your clarifying that a green horse and driver should not start with a climb-over rear entry style cart!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooh.. that sounds nice Ladytrails. I don't think I've seen a cart like that. It certainly does help to stay outta the way of the wheels.


----------



## sharick (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree, if you and your horse are new to driving, get a 2 wheel cart first. If horse gets scared/spooked, they back-up easier, and are easier to handle. Need to be sure you have a forward driving horse before you get a 4 wheeler, and you should know your horse and how he reacts to things you will encounter on roads and trails. Just believe you should have alittle experience under your belt before moving up to a 4 wheeler, as your horse should also. Also like brakes on a cart, be it 2 or 4 wheeler, really come in handy on inclines.
I started out with a 2 wheeler and once I was comfortable with my experience, and that of my horse, we moved up to a buggy/marathon cross w/5th wheel as I also heard, and have found out for myself that they are safer than most regular 4 wheelers when you drive on alot of different terrain. Also love the turning capabilities of the 5th wheel, mine has a complete cut under (no bar).
My 4 wheeler weighs more than my 2 wheeler, but is easier for me to move as it's balanced on the 4 wheels. Horse likes driving the 4 wheeler better too, no weight on his back.
My horse is 13.3h, weighs about 765 lbs and has NO problems with pulling the 350 lb. 4 wheeler.


----------

